# First Arctic Blast of the Season?



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes folks, it may happen. But let me advise you that computer models are wrong a lot, but there has been a bit of a trend to get much colder towards October. The particular Model even showed some Snow Flakes for Northern Maine and parts of Southern Canada by the Great Lakes



> Snow Day - Computer Models Forecast Freezing Temperatures in 16 Days
> 
> Computer models are finally starting to hint onto possibly the first Arctic Fall Blast of the Season. The GFS computer model as of September 19th, 2008 was developing a MAJOR trough of Low Pressure in the Central Plains and Great lakes as well as the Northeast States in about 16 days.......
> 
> Read more at snow-day.org


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm starting to not like you!:realmad:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;587529 said:


> I'm starting to not like you!:realmad:


xysportxysportxysport

Lol, im guessing you hate Snow? Or the Cold?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dont getto worked up snoday you will be the most loved/hated poster on PS


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Snow Day;587538 said:


> xysportxysport
> 
> Lol, im guessing you hate Snow? Or the Cold?


Don't mind Grandview he for the most part is harmless. 

After the great blizzard of Oct................he would rather watch bikinis on the beach in Hawaii and collect on his seasonals payup


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

cretebaby;587540 said:


> dont getto worked up snoday you will be the most loved/hated poster on PS


I wont. i wasnt saying it was going to happen i was just pointing out something


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I hope it waits till Nov. My fall work isn't even close to done yet.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah i hope so too, though i cant stop it from coming if the models continue there track


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;587529 said:


> I'm starting to not like you!:realmad:


He is just old and cranky snowday, pay him no means! Model/maps still point at a artic push, also perhaps a nor'easter at the end of the week. Nor'easter in fall are a great sign for winter weather in the northeast/middle atlantic


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Well most models are hinting at this possible first Arctic Outbreak in Early October.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Snow Day;587873 said:


> Well most models are hinting at this possible first Arctic Outbreak in Early October.


That coincides with the farmers almanac. A VERY cold october is agreed upon across the board i guess.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

All right bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i am praying to the snow gods....i need it to be a snowy winter...last years repairs on the truck hit the wallet hard. i need some of that fluffy white stuff. bring on the cold snowy winter asap


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

The models have been going backa nd forth being some pretty chilly air coming out of Canada. Even some hints of some first snows in Northern Minnesota. Will continue to watch


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now we don't want a repeat of last yr.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

It will most likely be a bit higher


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snow Day;591516 said:


> It will most likely be a bit higher


I'm really not liking you now,and it's only Sept!:realmad:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;591502 said:


> Now we don't want a repeat of last yr.


youre right. us guys down here could use some snow to plow!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;591518 said:


> I'm really not liking you now,and it's only Sept!:realmad:


Grandpa just sell your plow if you dont like snow!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;591633 said:


> Grandpa just sell your plow if you dont like snow!


I like snow as long as it falls somewhere else.I just want to collect on my contracts.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

gv is one of the smart ones out there.........makes his money without working for it!?
just kidding gv


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;591667 said:


> gv is one of the smart ones out there.........makes his money without working for it!?
> just kidding gv


He never works for it!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;591813 said:


> He never works for it!


I just have to gf shake it for the money and sit back and collect.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Maybe that cold weather will stay up north with you guys. Got to much good paying work to do, need warm weather.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

bike5200;592081 said:


> Maybe that cold weather will stay up north with you guys. Got to much good paying work to do, need warm weather.


agreed, i need at least 3 more weeks of warm(er) weather. got 2 lawn installs and some planting to get done


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Grandview you crack me up man ! ! ! ! 
Storm King


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

I need the snow to fall like crazy in CT this winter. I need the money and a new mower in the spring


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

This particular model actually develpes a snowstorm over Nebraska Northeast Kansas and parts of Iowa for Oct 11th. too bad its so far away. will continue to watch


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;592313 said:


> This particular model actually develpes a snowstorm over Nebraska Northeast Kansas and parts of Iowa for Oct 11th. too bad its so far away. will continue to watch


Not for nothing man but the 540 line does not mean snow for nebraska! You have to look at the 0 line on the 10mm map! Also look at surface temps from the html forms and frames! Also that map is at 324 hours which means all that preciep fell up to 324.....and the 540 line is there. So most of that preciep prob fell before the 540 line crash threw. That line means nothing anyway with out looking at the surface temps!. 540 is just the upper levels!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To much fancy talk for me. I check the weather the old fashion way. I kick the wife out of bed to look out the window!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah, break it down in dummies terms. LOL i dont know 540, 0, 10mm


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;592344 said:


> To much fancy talk for me. I check the weather the old fashion way. I kick the wife out of bed to look out the window!





06HD BOSS;592368 said:


> yeah, break it down in dummies terms. LOL i dont know 540, 0, 10mm


I will sit down with both you and give u the 411!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;592512 said:


> I will sit down with both you and give u the 411!:waving:


Please Tim break it down for us!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ROFLMAO


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;592512 said:


> I will sit down with both you and give u the 411!:waving:


I'm all ears....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;592548 said:


> I'm all ears....


Yes you are.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Snow Day, I have a question for you. 
Part of your fore cast is based on sun spot activity and this period of time (today) we are told that sun spot activity is about the same as during the Little Ice Age which was about 1700 to 1800 AD. Back in the Little Ice Age, which was around the founding of this county, where there records taken on sun spot activity? If records where taken, how accurate would they be with the scientific knowledge at the time? If no records where keep, how do you go back 200 plus years and figure out what happened ? I see and read a lot on how past weather history,(before records where keep) is based on soil in the ocean floor or air frozen in ice and there are probably more examples. It seams like the results could be skewed to fit what one would want. Just was thinking about this.

Steve


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

bike5200;592840 said:


> Snow Day, I have a question for you.
> Part of your fore cast is based on sun spot activity and this period of time (today) we are told that sun spot activity is about the same as during the Little Ice Age which was about 1700 to 1800 AD. Back in the Little Ice Age, which was around the founding of this county, where there records taken on sun spot activity? If records where taken, how accurate would they be with the scientific knowledge at the time? If no records where keep, how do you go back 200 plus years and figure out what happened ? I see and read a lot on how past weather history,(before records where keep) is based on soil in the ocean floor or air frozen in ice and there are probably more examples. It seams like the results could be skewed to fit what one would want. Just was thinking about this.
> 
> Steve


I too wonder how historical data is gathered, I have no doubt that there were great minds back then to gather data.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grandview, your graphic is off, we ended up with about 105", didn't think we had that much in March.

Keep it up SnowDay, at this rate the salt will all be gone by Dec 1. lol


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

JayMac;593393 said:


> I too wonder how historical data is gathered, I have no doubt that there were great minds back then to gather data.


Jay, I agree, but how accurate was this data. Compared with data gathered to day and back then there could be a few degrees difference in temperature or what every which would change the out come I would think.

Steve


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Prospects are growing that areas in the Northern Plains may see their first snowfall a bit after or before Halloween!


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

I love the snow but stop it. We have to many landscpape projects to finish. I looked out the window 
this morning at the rain thinking of freezing rain or black ice. Just not ready yet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's enough out of you Snow Day !


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright, you guys will live in paradise the whole winter...better?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

tc21;595790 said:


> I love the snow but stop it. We have to many landscpape projects to finish. I looked out the window
> this morning at the rain thinking of freezing rain or black ice. Just not ready yet.


I need another 6-8 weeks to get all my outdoor projects finished up too. I think snow the day after thanks giving is good

Lou


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm with you snowday LET IT SNOW ! Your predictions are off the mark so far as snow for sept. 
Your site said snow for great lakes and new england ? can't blame ya for wishfull thinking .

I will settle for your site just getting it right about 1-3 days before the storm .
IF YOU CAN MANAGE THAT YOU WILL HAVE EM ALL BEAT , IS IT JUST ME OR DO THE PREDICTIONS SEEM TO BE GETTING WORSE ... INSTEAD OF BETTER
come on snow get here on time


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

Snowed on Mount Washington, in NH on Thurs. nite, Friday early AM. They got about 3". My daughter left today on a school trip and tonite the low temp is supposed to be 28 F. I need to finish up the body/mechanical repairs to the trucks and plows, then leaf season, then I can plow.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Mt. washington..... does that count ? Your kidding right . LOL !


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

no he is not kidding here is a pic of layafette

http://picasaweb.google.com/HaleConstructionServices/MtPemigewasset#5253648883591191954


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a classic fall winter storm will come out of the rockies at the end of the week, looks like denver could see its first snowfall of the winter!:bluebounc


----------

